# Done & Dusted Si Offer



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

2 FREE Korean 470gsm microfibre cloths worth £7 with every purchase of Bouncers Done and Dusted Si Edition this weekend. These will be added automatically when we pack your order.

Limited Stock!

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...uncer-s-done-and-dusted-si-edition-500ml.html

I am very lucky to be sent products from a huge range of manufacturers and suppliers for testing and to provide feedback. It is very rare I am blown away by a product, in fact I think its maybe happened a handful of time. Yes there are products that work and do the job well, but I am talking about products that you use and just think $%€# me, that is something else.

Done and Dusted Si Edition is one of those products......and more. In fact I phoned Jay like an excited kid after using it just to tell him how amazing it is.

The video on our Facebook page (if you follow us) is of a car wearing Done and Dusted Si after just a wash. The car has had no paintwork prep or correction becuase I want to show what this can do to a totally uncared for vehicle. 
Gloss, ridiculous......sickness, absolutely crazy......water behaviour, awesome.

I really cannot praise this high enough hence the reason I am running this crazy offer to get you guys to grab a bottle and see for yourself just how amazing it is.

An outstanding offer on a product a GUARANTEE will amaze you!

To use, spray on the panel, spread the product with one microfibre and using another lightly buff away and residue. Easy as that. Headlights, trim, glass......give them all a coat!
__________________________
📧 [email protected]
💻 www.in2detailing.co.uk
💲 DW10 for 10% off your order 
__________________________


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Ordered # 100011388

Many thanks Imran :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Out of stock 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Tried to order Imran, said “in stock” then went to out of stock before I could put it the basket! Grrrrrrr.......


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

I put some in my basket and while I searched for something else it disappeared crap website imo


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Steve0rs6 said:


> I put some in my basket and while I searched for something else it disappeared crap website imo


If the item is in your basket but you have not completed checkout, then the item can still be purchased by someone else. This is completely normal for all websites as far as I know. We have many customers who have items in thier basket sitting there for days/weeks/months, if these items were not available for anyone else to buy then how would that make business sense?

I think it is very harsh to call the website crap for making items that have not been purchased available to purchase by other people.



Pembroke_Boy said:


> Tried to order Imran, said "in stock" then went to out of stock before I could put it the basket! Grrrrrrr.......


Unfortunately this can happen on items that are on offer as this was posted to several places to demand will be high.



Sicskate said:


> Out of stock
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


As above, unfortunately we are complete out of stock of this item now

To explain. We initially allocated half of our stock for this offer.
As this stock sold out very quickly, we then added more to stock.
After this batch sold we allocated our full stock to this offer, which was not our intention but we allocated none the less to give as many people as possible a chance to take advantage of the offer. 
We stated very very clearly on every post that it was limited stock, not endless stock. It is one of those where some people will miss out, this is normal for all limited stock offers. Some people will be disappointed but to say things such as 'crap website' or for me to get messages like 'rubbish service' is completely unfair.

This offer was advertised on Facebook, Instagram and forums which we sponsor. We also sent out a mailshot to several thousand customers.
As I have said above, as with all limited stock offers, there will unfortunately we those that miss out, I can only apologise however we may run the offer again at some point in the future and hopefully those that missed out will be able to take advantage.

Imran
:driver:


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

I understand that people might have had stuff in their baskets for days but 5 minutes and then it’s gone ffs,you should have software in place that prevents people stealing your basket say for up to an hour


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

What I will do is with our new batch of DDSi I will reserve 10 units for DetailingWorld members to take advantage of with this offer. If you want to take advantage of this, you can add your name to the list below

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)



Imran


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Won’t let me add to the list but I would like x3 bottles to include 6 cloths please


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

1) Steve0rs6
2) Steve0rs6
3) Steve0rs6
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Won't let me add to the list but I would like x3 bottles to include 6 cloths please


Wow, you're charming!!

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

1) Steve0rs6

2) Steve0rs6

3) Steve0rs6

4)sicskate

5)

6)

7)

8)

9)

10)



Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

1) Steve0rs6
2) Steve0rs6
3) Steve0rs6
4) sicskate
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Please add me to list Imran 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> Wow, you're charming!!
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Seems all too common for decorum to go out the window when people are online...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

1) Steve0rs6
2) Steve0rs6
3) Steve0rs6
4) sicskate
5) Pete77
6)Bizcam
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’ve just seen this thread after ordering direct from the website. For those who haven’t experience of in2detailing before, I’ve only had excellent service for a couple of years now. Great service and great products.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

1) Steve0rs6
2) Steve0rs6
3) Steve0rs6
4) sicskate
5) Pete77
6)Bizcam
7) Camerashy
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I've just seen this thread after ordering direct from the website. For those who haven't experience of in2detailing before, I've only had excellent service for a couple of years now. Great service and great products.


100% agree. Imran's a good guy. No rush @In2Detailing I'll wait.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

1) Steve0rs6
2) Steve0rs6
3) Steve0rs6
4) sicskate
5) Pete77
6) Bizcam
7) Camerashy
8) AudiPhil
9)
10)


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Steve0rs6 said:


> I put some in my basket and while I searched for something else it disappeared crap website imo





Steve0rs6 said:


> Won't let me add to the list but I would like x3 bottles to include 6 cloths please


 :wall:

Oh and just to add I have had nothing but great service from Imran over the time I have been ordering off him :thumb:


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Imran and team are a quality outfit, first class service.
Still the best cloths that I use.
All the best 
Dm


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

As above, i've only ever had great service from Imran, both in terms of placing an order and when asking questions. Given Imran has come on here and created a specific offer for DW limited to 10 people i find it a little unfair that someone decides not to restrain themselves and limit their order to 1 bottle so 9 others can take advantage

I'll order a bottle when they come back into stock, no need for any cloths.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

SteveTDCi said:


> As above, i've only ever had great service from Imran, both in terms of placing an order and when asking questions. Given Imran has come on here and created a specific offer for DW to 10 people i find it a little unfair that someone decides to not restrain themselves to 1 bottle so 9 others can take advantage.


Totally agree with this.

Good of Imran to put this offer on...TOP BLOKE

I will try it when all the hype dies down

Alan


----------



## Nordkapp (Apr 15, 2017)

1) Steve0rs6
2) Steve0rs6
3) Steve0rs6
4) sicskate
5) Pete77
6) Bizcam
7) Camerashy
8) AudiPhil
9) Nordkapp
10) Nordkapp


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Glad I ordered when I first received the email this morning! 

+1 for great feedback on Imran/In2D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Won't let me add to the list but I would like x3 bottles to include 6 cloths please


If I was Imran I wouldn't let you have sh#t all after your rude and whining messages...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought the idea of this limited offer was to let people try this new item so how come somebody has been allowed to order 3 ???


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

Interested when it comes back into stock. Always had great customer service from Imran.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I thought the idea of this limited offer was to let people try this new item so how come somebody has been allowed to order 3 ???


I wanted 3 bottles and if imran wants to remove me twice from the list to give someone else a chance that's fine with me but i still want 3


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Steve0rs6 said:


> I wanted 3 bottles and if imran wants to remove me twice from the list to give someone else a chance that's fine with me but i still want 3


No doubt you do want 3 but it would've been better if Imran had stated 1 per person to stop any one person potentially buying the whole allotted 10


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I don’t agree with the rudeness of the guy but he does have a point. A lot of online sites have a thing where its reserved in your basket for say 15 minutes. If it isn’t purchased, it goes back into the system.

As it stands at present, it’s the virtual equivalent of someone taking something from your basket when shopping in tescos as there was none left on the shelf. I cant imagine many people would be happy f that happened?


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> No doubt you do want 3 but it would've been better if Imran had stated 1 per person to stop any one person potentially buying the whole allotted 10


It's 10 slots, doesn't mean you can't order more than one:wall:


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Steve0rs6 said:


> It's 10 slots, doesn't mean you can't order more than one:wall:


Are you really that stupid? Have a think about it.


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

If I take the people who have ordered multiple down to singles then they will complain.
No doubt I'll get some more rude messages by PM.
And if I dont and let them keep multiples it seems I get accused of dropping and bollock and trying to make a quick buck.

Seriously, anyone who has ever spoken to me or dealt with me or met me knows o try my best to please the customer but it seems no matter what I do I am in the wrong.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

In2detailing said:


> If I take the people who have ordered multiple down to singles then they will complain.
> No doubt I'll get some more rude messages by PM.


Imran my email was not rude, far from it mate, did it touch a nerve or something.
Someone saying your website is crap was though


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Only ever had great service, top discount and quick delivery. It was a limited offer. I missed out. If it’s that good it’s worth waiting for. Keep up the good work. I’m with you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Any reviews on this product yet.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

In2detailing said:


> If I take the people who have ordered multiple down to singles then they will complain.
> No doubt I'll get some more rude messages by PM.
> And if I dont and let them keep multiples it seems I get accused of dropping and bollock and trying to make a quick buck.
> 
> Seriously, anyone who has ever spoken to me or dealt with me or met me knows o try my best to please the customer but it seems no matter what I do I am in the wrong.


Don't take any of this personal Imran, seems like you can't please everyone. Keep up the good work and continue doing what you do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I csnt believe how much stick Imran is getting for essentially presenting the forun with a great deal - twice! Jesus man, some right keyboard warriors out there! 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Ok, so the easiest thing to resolve this would be as we have 1 person taking 3 and 1 person taking 2, that is effectively 3 spaces that could have have been free for others.

So I will make it up to 15 units with 2 free cloths which will allow those who missed to join in if they want

15 units and that will be the cap on this.

Imran


----------



## Chrislazski (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Imran 
can you add me to this list? also if possible i would like to order the EZ Detail Brush Go.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Put me down for one please if theres any left !


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Stuff it I'll take one as well Imran 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I’ll take one. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Think this is correct.......

1) Steve0rs6
2) Steve0rs6
3) Steve0rs6
4) sicskate
5) Pete77
6) Bizcam
7) Camerashy
8) AudiPhil
9) Nordkapp
10) Nordkapp
11) Chrislazski
12) DIESEL DAVE
13) Brian1612
14) LeeH
15)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Illl take the last one please, Imran.



1) Steve0rs6

2) Steve0rs6

3) Steve0rs6

4) sicskate

5) Pete77

6) Bizcam

7) Camerashy

8) AudiPhil

9) Nordkapp

10) Nordkapp

11) Chrislazski

12) DIESEL DAVE

13) Brian1612

14) LeeH

15)Cookies

Cheers

Cooks



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

47 post's in and Steve0rs6 still hasn't had the decency to apologise to Imran but was quick enough to slate him and his website before Imran even had time to reply.

Imran, well done for being the bigger man and taking time to apologise for nothing, class act as always.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

nbray67 said:


> 47 post's in and Steve0rs6 still hasn't had the decency to apologise to Imran but was quick enough to slate him and his website before Imran even had time to reply.
> 
> Imran, well done for being the bigger man and taking time to apologise for nothing, class act as always.


^^This.

I hope Imran's decision to leave DW wasn't swayed by comments in this thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

There always has to be some idiot that spoils it for everyone

Imran has always been one of the nicest guys to deal with even taking time out to talk to you when he is running around sorting out his customers at Waxstock :thumb: let's hope it is a glitch and he still here on DW :thumb:


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> 47 post's in and Steve0rs6 still hasn't had the decency to apologise to Imran but was quick enough to slate him and his website before Imran even had time to reply.
> 
> Imran, well done for being the bigger man and taking time to apologise for nothing, class act as always.


Totally agree mate. Imran is one of the good guys. However Steve0rs6 acted like a right spoilt brat with his whining self entitlement.


----------



## Tiger 1057 (Nov 1, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> 47 post's in and Steve0rs6 still hasn't had the decency to apologise to Imran but was quick enough to slate him and his website before Imran even had time to reply.
> 
> Imran, well done for being the bigger man and taking time to apologise for nothing, class act as always.


Personally I saw it as a slight on other members of the forum as well. A case of "I'm alright jack and f*** y**"
I'm sat here awaiting a delivery of some product from in2d and having read the other thread I think it is an outstanding business especially considering the gentleman does everything himself. I wish him all the success.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Received mine this morning, Superb MF's :thumb:

Thanks again Imran


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Tiger 1057 said:


> Personally I saw it as a slight on other members of the forum as well. A case of "I'm alright jack and f*** y**"
> 
> I'm sat here awaiting a delivery of some product from in2d and having read the other thread I think it is an outstanding business especially considering the gentleman does everything himself. I wish him all the success.


If you're waiting for delivery of something from Imran then you won't be waiting long. Always turns up next day for me, so to find out that Imran does it all himself is even more impressive.

Just a shame that some whingy, greedy ********* have to go and ruin it.

I'm too late on this offer, but a great job done by Imran trying to appease everyone.

Looks like the product was a bit more popular than expected though Imran?!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

MBRuss said:


> If you're waiting for delivery of something from Imran then you won't be waiting long. Always turns up next day for me, so to find out that Imran does it all himself is even more impressive.
> 
> Just a shame that some whingy, greedy ********* have to go and ruin it.
> 
> ...


Always the members who are hardly involved on the forum as well that make the occasional appearance to ruin it for all the regular forum users.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi,

Quick update on this.

Just waiting on new stock from Jay, as soon as it arrives I'll send the details and get these dispatched.

Yes, the offer was definitely more popular than expected.
Often it is very hard to judge how popular an offer will be,.sometimes we can sell a few and other times we can sell out as in this case.
Really need to invest in one of those crystal ball thingy mabobs!

Imran


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

In2detailing said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick update on this.
> 
> ...


I think it might have been the "this is the best thing ever!" sales pitch! You got people intrigued!

If you fancy doing the same offer again at a later date once you have more stock, I'm sure quite a few of us on here would be interested (and grateful!).

Thanks Imran!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

In2detailing said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick update on this.
> 
> ...


Any chance of a bottle Imran  or is it to late:wall:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Removed my name due to holidays

1) Steve0rs6

2) Steve0rs6

3) Steve0rs6

4) sicskate

5) Pete77

6) Bizcam

7) 

8) AudiPhil

9) Nordkapp

10) Nordkapp

11) Chrislazski

12) DIESEL DAVE

13) Brian1612

14) LeeH

15)Cookies


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Removed my name due to holidays
> 
> 1) Steve0rs6
> 
> ...


Can I take Camerashy place Imran


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

In like a whippet!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MBRuss said:


> In like a whippet!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


The odds are good:lol:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Or a rat up a drainpipe


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

I missed this offer but wanted to extend a real sense of gratitude to Imran for tolerating the ******** that infest boards under anonymous handles. You have always been patient and pleasant even under provocation. 

Keep up the amazing work, reputations are hard to build but it's clear you'd make a damn good brickie


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

In2detailing said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick update on this.
> 
> ...


Good to see your still with us Imran, sorry if I piled on the pressure a bit, keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Got my D&D plus two lovely fluffy towels, thanks Imran! 

Looking forward to trying them out if this weather holds up until the weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Jasonjo said:


> Got my D&D plus two lovely fluffy towels, thanks Imran!
> 
> Looking forward to trying them out if this weather holds up until the weekend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics b4 and after please:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

dholdi said:


> Or a rat up a drainpipe


Close:lol:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Imran, 

I don't suppose you know roughly when this will be going ahead?? 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Don’t complain about not getting a reply web site says holidays until 7 April. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Radish293 said:


> Don't complain about not getting a reply web site says holidays until 7 April.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fair enough 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, expecting stock towards end of this week.
As soon as it is in stock I'll let you know and we can get these out


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

In2detailing said:


> Hi, expecting stock towards end of this week.
> As soon as it is in stock I'll let you know and we can get these out


Thanks Imran. Look forward to it.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

In2detailing said:


> Hi, expecting stock towards end of this week.
> As soon as it is in stock I'll let you know and we can get these out


Imran is ok that I took camerashy place:thumb:


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

chongo said:


> Imran is ok that I took camerashy place:thumb:


Of course, no problem.


----------

